# Hands on with the Casio GMW-B 5000 D-1 ‘Full Metal’



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just thought some of you lot would be interested in this report from www.ablogtowatch.com about the Casio GMW-B 5000 D-1 'Full Metal'. I know it has been mentioned on here before, but this article gives a more in depth look at what is almost certain to become a cult classic watch:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-gmwb5000d1-full-metal/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

Not for me, based on the estimated cost of $500 alone (or $600 for the gold version), but an interesting watch that might appeal to someone on TWF anyway :thumbs_up:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Got to admit when I think casio those figures don't come to mind


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Might be just me but I always associate Casio with being fairly cheap and pretty tough, more so when it has the G-Shock badge.

I can remember being a kid and having a really basic square shaped Casio that my mates dog bit and chewed up (wasn't on my wrist at the time) - it looked quite gnarly afterwards and even had a bit of a crack in the screen but it kept going for years. It stood up to the daily abuse of a kid no problem and I didn't mind that it was a bit battered either, in my mind it still looked cool.

Anyway, the point I'm trying to make is that, that's what a Casio (especially a G-Shock) should be…. tough, cheap, rock solid and something you shouldn't be worried about bashing, dropping, scraping or abusing. An all metal $500 model doesn't fit the bill for me.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

So a cheap but tough resin cased Casio has a metal case swap and the price goes through the roof. Can't see the advantage myself.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Like the steel version. Really not bothered about Bluetooth or whatever. Price is more than I'd like but... I'm still tempted. I think it looks great.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Davey P said:


> but this article gives a more in depth look at what is almost certain to become a cult classic watch:


 I've got the M5600, which is a real favourite and one that I wear often and set my other watches by. These days, now that there is now an established niche for their higher priced offerings, I think these new ones will do remarkably well with aficionados, metal versions like this are just what collectors have been after and in fact I could be easily tempted with the steel version to update my resin M5600. I shall be keeping my eyes open for a bargain when they have been out a while.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Good spot, thanks for the link


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

A pair of really nice looking watches. I'm pretty shocked at the price though,


----------

